# Recommend a post cycle therapy for this cycle



## mp420 (May 17, 2019)

PCT?
sorry after a 4 week cycle of
testosterone propionate;
anavar
masteron
that you recommend me as pct and for how long and when should I start?


----------



## Viduus (May 17, 2019)

Have you searched PCT on here yet?


----------



## motown1002 (May 17, 2019)

A four week cycle?  Why?  Have you done any research at all?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2019)

why did u do a 4 week cycle ? did u get injured and need to come off? Also your taking 3 different drugs and u dont know how to run a simple pct..Come on man get your shit right..50 clomid  20 nolva 4 weeks..Hcg is gonna be  more complicated


----------



## Jth375 (Jun 16, 2019)

Four weeks doesn’t seem long man why so short?


----------

